# Anyone have a pig?



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got a baby mini potbelly pig! Does anyone else have one and do you like them as pets?
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab35 ... igs008.jpg


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We HAD one- my husbands idea- she even lived in the house..... :sigh: ......lets just say she found a new home!!! :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's adorable!! We have two pot belly pigs. They make wonderful pets. I raised my 5 yo sow from a 6 week old baby and she will roll over for you to rub her belly and just loves attention. The other one I have is a few months old now...I got him as a buddy for my other one. They are really neat little animals, but I wouldn't keep them in the house. I have heard of people potty training them and such, but I don't think I would like them in the house as indoor pets. Mine roam on around 7 acres and just love to browse for roots in the soil and take a mud bath now and then. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww! Cute Cute Cute!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aww! So sweet! I will be getting a market hog for 4-H next year. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

standard 1,000+ lb sow, she's due in 16 days! :greengrin: 

but no potbellies.


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I've owned potbellies for nearly 20 years. Some are good in the house; some are not. I start mine in the house but eventually move them outside. Your little girl will need to be neutered if she stays in the house. They come into heat every 21 days and she will forget her housetraining when she does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nope ....never had one....but Aww....so cute...  :greengrin:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 
Mine is actually a male and he is fixed. We are going to keep him outside when he gets older. Does anyone have any pictures of their pigs?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone.


 your welcome.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I have one, she's awsome! Her name is Broom Hilda, she'll turn 1 year old on Halloween. I got her when she was 3 days old, she spent her first 4 or 5 months in the house, but is outside now. She knows a few tricks, and will learn somemore once I deside what I want to teach her.

I would say they can be awsome pets! But they aren't for everyone. You have to watch that they don't over eat and get to fat, they like to root and need a very secure pen to keep them in.

Here are some pics of my Hilda,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is one of my piggies...Bubba. :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, SO CUTE! Everyone's pigs are so, so cute! Makes me want one! I know of someone in our town who had a potbellied pig in her house for years, the only reason she owned a house was so she could keep her pig - but her pig died recently.  Old age, I think. She had her house-trained and I think she even did tricks. I would definitely make sure he doesn't get too much food and get too big.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG he is so cute~~!!! I love piggies...my mother had one and we loved her so much...I am sure you will have a blast with her...have a blast... PS...they loved being scratched behind the ears....ours used to make little grunting noises when we scratched her...loved that


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, everyone's pigs are adorable!!! My cousin got one too. He definately likes going outside in the barn.


----------

